# Package Upgrade



## AdamInKent (Jan 10, 2011)

Hi.

Has anyone else upgrading from M+ to XL had their TiVo installed yet? How long did it take for the new channels to become active; did you have to call CS?


----------



## WooLLsterQ (Feb 14, 2011)

Channels come on straight away as soon as the box is finished booting after being hit by the engineer.


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

WooLLsterQ said:


> Channels come on straight away as soon as the box is finished booting after being hit by the engineer.


If an engineer hits my TiVo box, I shan't be responsible...


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

It's a technical term; but I assume you knew that and were just trying to be funny


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

Yes to being funny, no to the technical knowledge (although I guessed)!


----------



## deshepherd (Nov 30, 2000)

cwaring said:


> It's a technical term; but I assume you knew that and were just trying to be funny


At least if you upgrade to SkySports there's no danger of them "smashing it" any more


----------



## scoopuk (Mar 7, 2001)

Would you be allowed to downgrade from XL after the six month discount, or are you committed to the big TV package for 18 months ?


----------



## AdamInKent (Jan 10, 2011)

scoopuk said:


> Would you be allowed to downgrade from XL after the six month discount, or are you committed to the big TV package for 18 months ?


I checked this when I booked my install and was told that, when the service is offered to other packages, it will be possible to downgrade within the contract period.


----------

